# 10 minute engine clean with just APC



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This took only 10 minutes,1 cheap ebay brush, G101 APC and a hose pipe, and a little Meguires engine dress, Engine from a Subaru Impreza.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Good stuff :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done...:thumb:
Wish there were before pics also, but expect it wasnt too bad...:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This was about 6 weeks before


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Outstanding result for the time and a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

How can be cleaned this sound insulator fabric? How is it called in english?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I didn't actual clean the fabric insulation, but if I was I would have used All Purpose cleaner (APC) diluted 1/4 with water worked-in and rinsed.


----------



## tomwrx (Sep 19, 2010)

looks great,wish mine was as clean lol


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

ercapoccia said:


> How can be cleaned this sound insulator fabric? How is it called in english?


I want to know that too i clean mine with APC but it comes back when it's dried or gets warm.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

not too bad at all then prior to the clean....I have done maby an Impreza engine bay detail and to get into the nooks crannies and all that lies beneath takes a lot lot longer than 10 mins....gud stuff tho'....


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great, gonna have to do mine now must admit its the one area of the car that gets neglected......


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

detaillover said:


> Looks great, gonna have to do mine now must admit its the one area of the car that gets neglected......


Makes you feel all better inside when done


----------

